# Vegan Witches



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 15, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MHealthJo (Sep 17, 2014)

Gosh! Those witch recipes seem far less horrifying once you change everything to vegan ingredients!

The witches even have nice friendly smiley faces. 

(Even though still green, warty, etc.)


----------



## PrincessX (Sep 24, 2014)

Love head of lettuce vegan salads with some bacon sprinkles highlights. :lol: really cool. 
I failed being a vegan or vegetarian or anything else, because I felt I was on the wrong diet all the time, no wonder with my borderline iron. It is annoying, but some of us can not be vegan  
... that is too bad. I was just planning some oatmeal diet. It always works well on me for weight loss, due to my natural dislike of oatmeal.


----------

